# On and Off Premises Catering



## wonbay (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello All,
I am new to catering and originally did not plan to get in the business of finding and procuring locations for the event.

What was your approach to being listed as the preferred vendor for a hall?

Thanks


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

I have never gone directly to the venues for certification myself, but you could.

If you are not already on the list the easiest way to get on it may be to have your clients insist on using you. In the past I have been hired by clients that are using venues with strict requirements. The hall or venue then has you fill out forms and submit information, for example additionally insured insurance certificates naming them (May cost you. I pay $100 each).

Next step is to do a really really good job. Treat the on site supervisor and ALL of the janitorial staff (if any) like royalty. Don't go overtime! Do such a good job cleaning up that they WANT you to come back.

Next follow up and ask to be put on the list. If the list is online then they may give you a link. Also if they will let you post a link to them on your page do it. This is to your advantage as having a link to a quality venue on your page will ultimately raise your search engine rating and consequently your page hits.

If you are going in cold it would be helpful to offer promotional information and maybe even a tasting. 

Good luck


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Some sites here are open to all caterers, good to know. Some universities have lobbies or space not normally thought of as event space, also good to check out if you are planning to work there.
Reserved sites may only have 5 or so caterers, the venue likes different price points so their potential clients have options. Several in town charge $2000 a year for a caterer to be on their preferred list. Others just want to know how you will promote their space and what advertising you'll do to bring in business.
One of the prime spaces in town has 5 preferred caterers but will rent to someone else for $1per guest more......not widely known.
I joined ISES last year, it was not all I expected......but enlightening.


----------



## cthcmindia (Mar 10, 2007)

CTHCM is Confideration of Tourism, Hotel and Catering Management From UK is one of the highly recongised educational Bodies in UK that is recognised globally. CTHCM through its assocaite Gold standard Hospitality and management Sloutions Pvt Ltd is offering hotel management and tourism Programs in India. We are interested to tie up with edcuation providers all over India locally to deliver the programs to their students in the Community.More details can be obtained from


----------

